# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Κατάργηση Πακέτων Καρτοκινητης COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται ότι από 28/06/2017 για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOKAΡΤΑ της COSMOTE παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των πακέτων : 
•	«80 λεπτά ομιλίας/βιντεοκλήσεων προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά εθνικά δίκτυα με χρέωση 5,04€» 
•	«150 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα σταθερά εθνικά δίκτυα με χρέωση 5,04€» 

Από την ίδια  ημερομηνία, για τους συνδρομητές COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι στην προσφορά με την οποία λαμβάνουν 450 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα κινητά και σταθερά τηλέφωνα στην Ελλάδα για 1 μήνα για τις δυο πρώτες ανανεώσεις ανά μήνα από €10 και άνω με αυτόματη χρέωση 4€, είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμα και τα πακέτα «300 λεπτά προς όλα τα δίκτυα & 500ΜΒ με 8,5€», «200 λεπτά προς όλα τα δίκτυα & 100ΜΒ με 6€», «250’ προς όλα τα δίκτυα με 6€», «350 λεπτά προς όλα τα δίκτυα με 8€», «EXTRA 100’ προς όλα τα δίκτυα με 2,02€» και «EXTRA 250 ΜΒ Internet με 2,02€».  Επίσης, ανακοινώνεται ότι από 28/06/2017, για όλους τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας COSMOΚΑΡΤΑ σταματά η εμπορική διάθεση της  υπηρεσίας «45 λεπτά  δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας για εθνικές κλήσεις φωνής με κάθε ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας αξίας ίσης ή μεγαλύτερης των 10€».  Μετά την παραπάνω ημερομηνία οι εγγεγραμμένοι στην άνω υπηρεσία συνδρομητές, δεν θα λαμβάνουν επιβράβευση με την ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας. Τα δωρεάν λεπτά από ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας που αποκτήθηκαν πριν την παραπάνω ημερομηνία θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν μέχρι την προκαθορισμένη διάρκεια ισχύος τους.  

Οι συνδρομητές COSMOKΑΡΤΑ έχουν δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν αζημίως τη σύμβασή τους.  Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ενημερωθείτε από το www.cosmote.gr και από την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών της COSMOTE στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό COSMOTE).  

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

